

The primary issue isn't privacy, it's authority - logn
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/dec/30/nsa-surveillance-debate-how-government-uses-data

======
w_t_payne
I am happy to see the debate get moved forwards in a constructive manner.

